# Twill USA Alternative....



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I love twill USA, theyre good. But their orders take FOREVER to arrive. 

Does anyone know where else I can get twill/ Felt? I want to get the PSA Felt in white, thanks!


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont know if its the same thing but try Stahls. They have Poly-Twill.
Earl


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Dalco Home Page


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

How long are your orders taking from twill?

My stuff usually gets shipped in about two days. And I usually have large orders?

But yes, try Stahls or Dalco. Maybe the Paper Ranch if you're not looking for cut twill.


----------



## gdmccauley (Mar 25, 2007)

Try APEX Embroidery at www.apexemb.net.


----------



## gogginguy (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't handle Twill USA anymore. In the 2 months I've regularly used them, I've gotten incomplete or just plain wrong information on products. The website isn't helpful (They call PSA twill and Poly twill different things, although the operators tell you they're the same.) But, mostly, they charge a re-stocking fee, even if things haven't left the warehouse, yet. This is unacceptable. I am going to try Stahl's and will report back.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

gogginguy said:


> I can't handle Twill USA anymore. In the 2 months I've regularly used them, I've gotten incomplete or just plain wrong information on products. The website isn't helpful (They call PSA twill and Poly twill different things, although the operators tell you they're the same.) But, mostly, they charge a re-stocking fee, even if things haven't left the warehouse, yet. This is unacceptable. I am going to try Stahl's and will report back.


I've had companies charge a re-stocking fee even if the items haven't been packed yet. I actually thought that was pretty standard. Never happened to me at Twill before though. 

Yes, the website is pretty much a wash. No useful information at all. It would be great if you could order online the way you can at Stahls. Twill has lower prices, but it's not worth it if you're not getting the products that you need, when you need them.


----------

